# 400 Acres Available-SW Monroe County



## Bobby Lee Swagger (Sep 27, 2012)

400 acres of timberland just east of Culloden in SW Monroe County. Very convenient to Macon. $13/Ac OBO. 

Food plots already planted and in place. PM me for maps details etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kenneth87 (Sep 28, 2012)

would saturday be a good time to look at the property im very interested and will pay sat if i like the property


----------



## kenneth87 (Sep 28, 2012)

would saturday be a good time to look at the property im very interested and will pay sat if i like the property pls sendme your number


----------



## kenneth87 (Sep 28, 2012)

would saturday be a good time to look at the property im very interested and will pay sat if i like the property pls sendme your number im only lookin to lease about 50 acres  if you willin to lease about 50 acres


----------



## Bobby Lee Swagger (Oct 17, 2012)

This property is now leased. Thank you to all who were interested!


----------

